# Hiya, New to the forum, need some tyre help!



## BenCranvey (31 Mar 2010)

Had a quick search, couldn't find what I'm looking for.

Basically I've got a little bike that I own that needs some new tyres on it. It's a Hyrbid bike (road-ish wheels and mtb/road frame)

I had a look at the tyre wall and it reads: (32-622) 28 X 1 5/3 X 1 3/8

No idea what any of that means, so can anyone shed some light on it so I could buy some new tyres 

Cheers!!


----------



## BenCranvey (31 Mar 2010)

Oh also, Having looked a bit further, and found the charts that relate - I can see its a 700-37c tyre. That's lovely, but there are next to no tyres that size for sale online.

What other tyres will fit? I've seen a 700-23c?


----------



## MacB (31 Mar 2010)

Ben, two sizes you need to be aware of, the tyre and the rim, they are both expressed as xx-xxx which is width and diameter. For a tyre to fit a rim the diameter number needs to be the same so:-

622 = road bike, 559 MTB etc

Then you have rim width, this is measured internally, and is used as a guide to the widths of tyres a rim will accept. So a rim that's 622x13 will accept tyres that are 622x19 to 622x23(maybe 25). You can got to either end of the recommended limit scales, or exceed them, but this can impact tyre performance. Having looked into this and consulted with some shops I've had the following advice:-

622x13 rim - optimum tyre 622x23, don't exceed 622x25
622x15 rim - optimum 622x23/25 but don't exceed 622x28(though a lot of people use 622x32 on these)
622x17 rim - 622x25 to 622x37 best is 622x28 or 622x32
622x19 rim - 622x28 up to 622x47 or 622x62 for some, I'm told 622x32 to 622x42 run best on these - to be honest not many frames will allow clearance for much more than 622x37

These No's are all in mm and are the ERTO standard, the other numbers you quote are just the imperial translation.

Oh yeaeh, if you got to the webistes for Panaracer, Continental, Schwalbe etc they list all the tyres they make and in which sizes.


----------



## BenCranvey (31 Mar 2010)

Cheers Mac! Where on the rim would I find it's size?

Had a quick look to no avail...


----------



## MacB (31 Mar 2010)

BenCranvey said:


> Cheers Mac! Where on the rim would I find it's size?
> 
> Had a quick look to no avail...



mine have rim stickers with the detail on them, however some come without and a lot of people remove stickers as well. You can take the tyre off and measure the internal with some calipers. To be honest I found the best way to do these things was to read up a bit on the web:-

http://sheldonbrown.com/articles.html

is a great source of info. But then pop into a bike shop and ask a few questions. They'll check what you have and what will work on it. They'll also tell you what rim/tyre combinations your frame can cope with as well. I keep meaning to invest in a set of vernier calipers. Believe me, I've tried with a tape measure but when you're talking differences of 1-2mm, my shaky hands, dodgy eyes and a tape, just don't cut it


----------



## 4F (31 Mar 2010)

I would think that if you currently have 700 x 37 you may get away with 700 x 28 but no less. Best to take it to a good local bike shop (not Halfrauds) for their opinion unless you can find the rim width.


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2010)

4F said:


> I would think that if you currently have 700 x 37 you may get away with 700 x 28 but no less. Best to take it to a good local bike shop (not Halfrauds) for their opinion unless you can find the rim width.



Agreed,

I quite like Sheldon's summary table.


----------



## Arni (29 Jun 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have a bicycle with rim size:
3-622x19
the front tire is:
32-622 (28x1 5/8x1 1/4)
and the rear tire is:
28-622 (28x1 5/8x1 1/8)
My question is do I have to follow the rim size or tire size to buy tube, and what size of tube fit best.
Thank you for any advice/ tips/ comments.


----------



## BSRU (29 Jun 2012)

Arni said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a bicycle with rim size:
> 3-622x19
> the front tire is:
> ...


This site has useful information, your rim size is 19mm according to the information provided.
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2012)

Arni said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a bicycle with rim size:
> 3-622x19
> the front tire is:
> ...


Assuming the rim is the right width of the tyres, the tyre size determines what tubes you need. Tubes come in a range, I'd get some that is apt for both your front 32mm tyre and rear 28mm; maybe something like 700x28-32 if its available.


----------



## Arni (1 Jul 2012)

Tnx. I got it. Very helpful.


----------

